# Hi!



## fireware (Nov 24, 2008)

So, I guess I'm new to the forums.

I'm Ben, and I'm currently a Sophomore in Ohio. 

I enjoy pretty much all the technical aspects of theatre, including lighting design, sound, etc.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Nov 24, 2008)

fireware said:


> So, I guess I'm new to the forums.
> 
> I'm Ben, and I'm currently a Sophomore in Ohio.
> 
> I enjoy pretty much all the technical aspects of theatre, including lighting design, sound, etc.



Hey Ben. Welcome to the booth.


----------



## cdub260 (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome aboard!

Is that Sophomore in high school or college?

Have fun in the forums.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! The search function is your friend, check out the Wiki, don't be shy get in and post. This place is only as good as the number of active members.


----------

